# Samsung ML-2571N Printer Under FreeBSD



## kinev (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, guys!
Does anyone have a working Samsung ML-2571N under FreeBSD across network? I read some good reviews about it and I think to buy one. It is fully supported by SPLix (according to pkg-desc in /usr/ports/print/splix) but there is no information on the Internet about it and FreeBSD.

Cheers,
Plamen


----------



## trev (Jan 21, 2009)

From a post in November last year:



> I got a Samsung ML-2571N for well under $100 at Fry's something like a year ago; granted that was a sale price, dunno regular.  It speaks PostScript and lpd, so no need to bother with drivers or CUPS; all it needs is a printcap entry.  (BTW it also works seamlessly from MacOS X.)



Should be fine


----------



## tingo (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, openprinting.org have some info: ML-2571.


----------



## kinev (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi again!
I've just bought a brand new Samsung ML-2571N. It is a fully supported PostScript 3 printer with a network interface but unfortanately this interface is configured only by Samsung's Tools which can run only in Windows . So I attached it to my FreeBSD box directly via USB.
When I had my first page printed I got a page with an extra information - username, stdin and the hostname of the box and then  the actual page I wanted to print.
My question is is there any possibility to disable that extra page? I read something about the a2pdf filter but I didn't find how to solve my problem with it.
Any advices?


----------



## trev (Feb 12, 2009)

I suggest you 
	
	



```
man printcap
```
 and then edit your /etc/printcap entry for the printer to suppress the burst header page.


----------



## kinev (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, trev!
I just added the sh: option in my /etc/printcap and it worked - no burst header page.


----------

